# leopard gecko eggs for sale?



## bobo1 (Jan 2, 2010)

ive got my breeding colony of leopard geckos up for sale and i have quite a few eggs in the incubator and there growing well. I keep getting people asking if i would sell the eggs off them. is this normaly done or not. I hatched a lot of them last year and a local petshop bought the young ones i hatched and quite a lot of them were macsnows. if i were to sell them i think they would need to buy a box with the eggs in as i wouldnt want to move them around. and the buyer would have to risk wether they hatch or not. views on this please anyone?:blush:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Its not the norm with leo eggs, no.


----------



## bobo1 (Jan 2, 2010)

nuttybabez said:


> Its not the norm with leo eggs, no.


why?:blush:


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

that sounds too risky.


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

bobo1 said:


> why?:blush:


too easy for the eggs to roll during transportation.
Massive heat flutuations could kill the eggs
Hard to keep a constant heat whilst travelling.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Because the chances of them hatching once they have been taken out of an incubator, transported and then plonked in another incubator are slim I'm afraid.

And leo eggs are not exactly very rare so I think people would rather not chance it.


----------



## bobo1 (Jan 2, 2010)

no probs just ive had a few people after them and have heard of it being done a few times with no problems: victory:


----------



## bobo1 (Jan 2, 2010)

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------

